# Counting down already



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Only 5 months till 1st ICE


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

We've been spoiled the last couple yrs w/great ice.Hope it continues!


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

More like 7mo. by my count.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

you can keep counting. I plan to spend feb and mar down in fl doing my ice fishing from my boat, LOL.

I am kinda in count down mode as I plan my 2 week trip to erie the 11th of july.

the best of luck to all you hard water fisherman. I caught my 1st eye through the ice back in the winter of 80/81. it was 9 1/2 lbs and 29 1/2" long. and I've been a walleye addict ever since.
sherman


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Are u counting on ice in November again IBJ?! Haha


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

December 23 as 1st ice in NE Ohio inland lakes


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Go back to sleep John. One of us will wake you up at a quarter till freeze up. Making a new ice lure this year calling it the " flicker spoon ".


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

papaperch said:


> .........Making a new ice lure this year calling it the " flicker spoon ".


You holding out on us there papaperch???


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Not holding out but was hoping to test before pix or talk about. Anyway got idea of using jig hooks instead of standard hooks on little spoon blades and pin min blanks.

In tank testing the ones with the jig hook really dance and flash. Even the most subtle lift of rod causes a flickering effect. Bottom two rows perch and walleye in mind. The other rows are panfish sized.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Cool concept using the jig hooks...... i bet having a little bit of angle in the hang does change the action. Did you get any funny looks buying the little heart sequins?


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Nice jigs papa! Keep us posted with their successes/flaws. If you need some help field testing them I could be the GUY! Just saying?
Been passing my time getting some of the open water eyes out of the lake and hitting garage sales for deals. Got an 8" earth auger- never had fuel in it- has the same power head as my Eskimo auger, for 70 bucks!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Im ready for ice, just got some Bday cash this week and am ordering a new 8" Ion Electric auger Monday.. Cant wait!!

Salmonid


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

this was my last trip out March 15th on New London reservoir. The ice was still 15" thick but school and work kept me from making it out one last time. I can not wait to get back on my honey hole.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I recently changed my desktop background image as well......................


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

I can't wait!


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

the pike is out of wellington res.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

randymcfishnsfun2 said:


> I can't wait!


hey randy is that punderson?


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

No sir.. that is moggy. Where the big gills live!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I miss Ice Fishing!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I miss Ice Fishing!
View attachment 189595


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I miss ice fishing. I envy you guys that live up north! You get more ice than us southern folk.


----------

